# OpusEx Bitch Slaps Another Newb



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Holy Crap!!!! I didn't get bombed, I got bitch slapped, bent over and somehow my name was changed to Shirley  

I can't even begin to describe the depth of this beatin', man I'll be recovering for awhile. Someone might even need to send me some ointment to heal my wounds. 

So check this out, Marc sends me some shit that was rolled probably before I was born, every smoke he sent me is older than any I've tried thus far. Its amazing.

THANK YOU MARC, you beat the hell outta me and I liked it 

EDIT= Ok my picture is totally messing up so let me give you a quick rundown

El Rey Del Mundo Panetelas Largas (early 1980's)
Juan Lopez Patricia (1989)
Cabanas Suerfino (1990)
RyJ Petit Prince (1999)
Bolivar PC (1998)


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

the funny thing is more than half the smokes opusex has been bombing people with are older than me.

Sheesh.

Congrats buddy.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Congrats Shirley!  


Great hit!


:ms NCRM


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

tecnorobo said:


> the funny thing is more than half the smokes opusex has been bombing people with are older than me.
> 
> Sheesh.
> 
> Congrats buddy.


That's really weird to think about...

PS Congrats Lush, ain't it grand?


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow, I haven't even smoked a stogie from the 90's let alone from before the year I was born, 1985. Nice hit, and enjoy those stogies!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it should be called the "post whore" annihilation. He got us all. 

Let's sulk them smoke ourselves into a state of bliss.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. I can't wait to fire up one of these babies. I'm gonna let 'em rest for a couple weeks but then its fair game.

Looks like you got bitch slapped too Klugs.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

The MFer of Club Stogie is hammered! Enjoy them Dustin.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats Dustin, nice hit Opus


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey Dustin...nice load! Enjoy those HDM's they are quite nice! WTG Opus


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

Surely you can't be serious!  


Looks like you're gonna need a pillow to sit on for a while!


Nice job!



S.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

are those old smokes really as good as everyone says? do they lose any of their goodness? let me know


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

They def def definitely lose their goodness, anything past say, 95 you should just send to me, don't even think about smoking 'em they're just umm OLD and yucky tasting, you will vomit if you smoke them..I uh like to vomit, so that is why you should send them to me..yeah, DO IT!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Congrats on those cigars.

Enjoy them


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice hit again Opus, more like a beat-down!!

Dustin, good smokin' to ya Brother!


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Congrats Dustin! Another very nice hit by OpusEx.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Right on...This guy deserved that hit  Enjoy the sticks


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Congratulations on the hit Dustin! Super job out there Opus!! There are some mighty super powers that have come out of the woodwork lately! Awesome display of smokes and generosity.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

WTG Marc, Congrats Shirley.... :r


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Alot of this going on lately...


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

You deserved to be bitch slapped after tripping me down the cuban slope, I hope it beats you like you deserve!


----------

